# URGENT please transporting fish



## NicoleW

Right..

I'm having someones fish tank but the fish are included.

How on EARTH do I transport them all to my house?

Obviously the fish will be in transport boxes or bags or something, tank will be drained or half drained? No idea.

But I thought you're supposed to wait 3 days to let the water settle so then what do I do with the fish?


----------



## thedogsmother

When we moved house with a fish tank we got transport bags from pet shop for the actual fish, then we bought some new buckets from B&Q (only about £1 each) and we brought the water with us and popped it straight back in the tank then added the fish.


----------



## NicoleW

Hmm....

Sounds quite complicated lol, will the water still be alright going back into the tank?


----------



## Snuggles

When we moved with tropical fish, we got some fish bags and polystyrene boxes from the local fish shop for pennies. We bagged up the fish and they travelled in the safety of the box (it also prevented extreme temperature changes).

We took as much of the old water from the tank as we could, in big camping water containers/bottles- We 'kept' about 2/3 of the overall water volume from the tank. The filter/sponges were kept submerged in tank water throughout the journey too.

When we got here, the tank was set up with the old water and a small amount of 'new' conditioned water. The filter was plugged in and the fish were floated, then released. Over the next week, I kept adding small amounts of conditioned water until the tank was back to its full volume. 

Thankfully, we didn't suffer any casualties at all.  I hope their move goes well for you.


----------



## NicoleW

She's just told me there is no heater for the tank and she has Sik-lids (I can't spell their correct name)

"Hi tbh these fish are very hardy and as long as you use water purifing liquid ( about £3) ive complety emptied this tank on several occasions and never lost any, You can just fill and then add fish. These fish although are tropical have never had a heater as they survive very well in room temp water. They are so easy, they eat blood worms every other day, £2.00 a strip which last 2weeks, they eat peas, even finely chopped chicken"

Is what she said, so I can keep sik-lids in a tank with no heater?


----------



## NicoleW

What do you think to the tank?

Does it look alright or should I look somewhere else?


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

it looks like a bit of a small tank to me :/

but that might just be me. .. when I've had fish I've always put them in enormous tanks because I feel sorry for them hahaha


----------



## Quinzell

I've transported seahorses in buckets with airlines. You would need to have a battery powered pump to do this though.

Tank looks nice....kind of small for those big fish though....


----------



## NicoleW

It's supposed to be 4ft, so those fish must be huge


----------



## lewis_m15

Snuggles said:


> When we moved with tropical fish, we got some fish bags and polystyrene boxes from the local fish shop for pennies. We bagged up the fish and they travelled in the safety of the box (it also prevented extreme temperature changes).
> 
> We took as much of the old water from the tank as we could, in big camping water containers/bottles- We 'kept' about 2/3 of the overall water volume from the tank. The filter/sponges were kept submerged in tank water throughout the journey too.
> 
> When we got here, the tank was set up with the old water and a small amount of 'new' conditioned water. The filter was plugged in and the fish were floated, then released. Over the next week, I kept adding small amounts of conditioned water until the tank was back to its full volume.
> 
> Thankfully, we didn't suffer any casualties at all.  I hope their move goes well for you.


We did this too. The fish shop leant us some of their big water containers, and we siphoned off our tank water into those and transported it.

Try popping down to your local aquarium shop and asking them. Ours are always more than happy to lend things that are needed, or hire them for a small price.

The tank looks ok, but a tad small for those fishes i think. We used to have a tank taht size, and kept it as a community aquarium, guppies, platys etc. We didn't have a heater on it, as with the light and room temperature it kept at a fairly constant good temperature. Once we got a bigger tank, we had a heater to keep the temperature constant.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

NicoleW said:


> It's supposed to be 4ft, so those fish must be huge


Oh that is quite a big tank then hahahaha yeah they must be biiiiig some fish do get really big


----------



## Snuggles

Here's a general care sheet for Cichlids: Cichlid Care

Does she know what species they are? I agree with others that the tank looks too small for them.


----------



## thedogsmother

I would have guessed nearer 2ft judging by the size of the extension socket alongside the tank, I would get her to confirm the tank size.


----------



## hawksport

NicoleW said:


> What do you think to the tank?
> 
> Does it look alright or should I look somewhere else?


Near the bottom on the left is what looks like a pulvachromis
In the center is what looks like a green terror
The two silver ones are tinfoil barbs with much more growing to do yet. Mine reached 14 inches in 2 years


----------



## NicoleW

I've passed for now on this one and just going to keep looking. Thanks for your help guys


----------



## hawksport

When you do find one, don't try and move it with any water in the tank


----------



## Guest

My hedgehog's viv is 3ft and there is no way that tank is that big.

Glad you passed on it.x


----------



## NicoleW

I want, some tetras, one plec three shrimp, one snail (zebra), two catfish and two red-top zebras 

I also want to keep angelfish, and seahorses but going to wait until I have more knowledge of keeping fish before I get them
Some harlequins would be nice as well

Also another tank for marine fish.

BRB gonna give sea-world a ring see if they have a spare Shamu tank


----------



## hawksport

NicoleW said:


> I want, some tetras, one plec three shrimp, one snail (zebra), two catfish and two red-top zebras
> 
> I also want to keep angelfish, and seahorses but going to wait until I have more knowledge of keeping fish before I get them
> Some harlequins would be nice as well
> 
> Also another tank for marine fish.
> 
> BRB gonna give sea-world a ring see if they have a spare Shamu tank


If by red top zebras you mean Mbuna you need a specialist tank for them and you need to crowd them in to cut down aggression to individual fish. Two Mbuna in a tank usually end up as one fairly quickly
Seahorses need to be kept on their own or with other slow moving fish or they will die of starvation


----------



## NicoleW

Eventaully I'd like two tropical aquairums, three coldwater ones, two or three vertical tanks and one big marine tank.

ooh I love fish!

On the plus side though, today whilst in pets at home looking at fish with my 5 year old she accidently knocked a box of crickets on the floor and they went everywhere


----------

